
Software Startup Lessons (Part 6) – Looking back at one failure - nreece
http://blog.lavablast.com/post/2009/04/Software-Startup-Lessons-(Part-6)-ndash3bLooking-back-at-one-failure.aspx
======
asimjalis
What problem were you solving with the franchise news aggregator?

